# W2K3 - Secondary DNS Server



## MasterNe0 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi,

I am trying to figure out how to setup a secondary DNS server.

My primary server is a Domain controller, Active Directory and DNS Server. (192.168.15.50).

I am setting up a secondary server as a failover incase my primary server 1 goes down. (192.168.15.51).

Right now I have my secondary DNS server is structure like this:

Forward Look Zone: 
_msdcs.PRIMARYSERVERNAME | Active Directory-Integrated Primary 

Reverse Lookup Zone:
_192.168.1.x Subnet | Type: Secondary

The secondary server network connection setting are configure as:
Primary DNS: 192.168.15.50
Alternative DNS: 192.168.15.51

Am I to understand it that if the primary server 192.168.15.50 goes down, the secondary server will automatically kick in and take over as DNS?


----------



## truebluexxx (Aug 6, 2007)

I am no expert on this, but I think your client machines should be set up with this configuration 
Primary DNS: 192.168.15.50
Alternative DNS: 192.168.15.51
or a DHCP server set up to give them these addresses.

I am fairly certain that the secondary server network connection setting should be configure as:
Primary DNS: 192.168.15.51 or 127.0.0.1 (its self)
Alternative DNS: some other DNS server or router perhaps 192.168.15.1 or blank

With the set up, as you have it on your secondary server, the secondary server is wasting time sending the primary server queries. I think if it set up correctly, the secondary server it will have all the same information as the primary server, so no point sending the primary server queries, (cache data will differ after use)

Take a read of this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/816518.

Is that any help?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Add the computer you want to the domain to be a ADC/ Secondary Domain controller. Install DNS Services on the Server, from Manage Server Wizards ( Require Setup CD) then click on Start>Run> type "DCPromo" & follow the onscreen instruction.


----------

